# Best way to prepare for paramedic schooling?



## mct601 (Jun 7, 2009)

As my introduction states, I'm not even in EMT-B training yet (fall of thos year) but I do as of now plan to continue through paramedic school. All of my life I've been deeply interested in medicine and human anatomy/phisiology. 

Anyways, with that in mind, is there anything I can do/study in my spare time to prepare me academically for paramedic or even EMT school? I like reading up on general health topics and medicine on my spare time and I love to learn, but don't know where to start.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 8, 2009)

Enroll in the local college and start taking math and science classes especially college level Anatomy and Physiology with labs.  If you are interested in medicine you will want to learn it properly, systematically without alot of fragmented certs and from an educational center such as a college that allows your class credits to transfer where ever and in what ever direction your choose.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 8, 2009)

Already doing that 

Took Biology, Psychology, and a few other classes this semester along with a first aid class. Will be taking A&P 1 & 2 before I actually enroll into paramedic school (A&P1 this upcoming semester).


I took anatomy and allied health classes in high school as well.


----------



## daedalus (Jun 8, 2009)

mct601 said:


> Already doing that
> 
> Took Biology, Psychology, and a few other classes this semester along with a first aid class. Will be taking A&P 1 & 2 before I actually enroll into paramedic school (A&P1 this upcoming semester).
> 
> ...



Chemistry will help.


----------



## compora19 (Jun 9, 2009)

Could always do a pharmacology class before medic also


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 24, 2009)

Im taking A &P 1 + 2 but am not sure what math to take. Honestly between a job/volunteering on a squad I am going to have limited time so want to make the best of it. Any suggestions for math courses? I was thinking algebra. I am worried because I dropped out of high school years ago and have not had much math since. :excl:


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

SeeNoMore said:


> Im taking A &P 1 + 2 but am not sure what math to take. Honestly between a job/volunteering on a squad I am going to have limited time so want to make the best of it. Any suggestions for math courses? I was thinking algebra. I am worried because I dropped out of high school years ago and have not had much math since. :excl:


 
Algebra is definitely a plus although it may have a couple of basic math prerequisites which can be a good thing.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 24, 2009)

neo classical film,  theater 101, womyn's studies,  macro economics


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

firecoins said:


> neo classical film, theater 101, womyn's studies, macro economics


 
I did both micro and macro economics as prerequisities for a couple of health administration classes. Definitely good information. For a writing requirement in undergrad I took a class in analyzing of songs from the 60s and 70s. I felt better prepared for when I attended the Haight-Ashbury Festival in SF.  

No education should ever be considered a waste.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 24, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I did both micro and macro economics as prerequisities for a couple of health administration classes. Definitely good information. For a writing requirement in undergrad I took a class in analyzing of songs from the 60s and 70s. I felt better prepared for when I attended the Haight-Ashbury Festival in SF.
> 
> No education should ever be considered a waste.



I do have a degree in economics.  

Really wish I took more acting technique classes.


----------

